# La felicidad depende solo de mi



## Gam Elk

Es correcta la siguiente traducción?

La felicidad depende solo de mi = Felicitas pendet solum ex me
o bien
La felicidad depende solo de mi = Felicitas solum ex me pendet

Necesito traducir esa frase al latín pero no estoy seguro de si la traducción es correcta, muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Gam Elk

Hello!
I need to translate this phrase into latin but I'm not sure if I did it well, it's for a friend who wants to make a tatoo with the phrase, that's because I want to be sure the translation is ok

Happiness depends only of me

I have to possible translations

Felicitas pendet solum ex me

or

Felicitas solum ex me pendet

Are they ok?

Thank you


----------



## Joca

Perhaps you could use this classical quotation "*faber est suae quisque fortunae" = *_every man is the artisan of his own fortune.

_For your translation I would suggest *Gaudium meum a me solum pendet. *But I am not 100% sure if this translation is good Latin...


----------



## Gam Elk

Muito obrigado Joca!

É muito importante para mim achar uma boa tradução, porque um amigo meu quer tatuar no peito a frase "A felicidade só depende de mim" em latim (por este motivo quero estar 100% seguro de que a tradução seja correta), e como eu estudei latim na escola média ele me pediu ajuda, mas eu estudei latim ha 14 anos e traduzíamos sempre textos do latim ao espanhol (ao invês é muito mais difícil!!!) e sempre dos mesmos autores.

Gostei muito da citação clássica, achei uma excelente ideia, vou falar pra ele, obrigado mesmo.

Sobre a frase "*Gaudium meum a me solum pendet*": por quê é melhor traduzir *gaudium* e não *felicitas*? qual a diferença? você adicionou o possessivo *meum, *acho que entendi por que, em espanhol é muito frequente dizer "la felicidad" quando estamos falando de "mi felicidad" do mesmo jeito que dizemos "me duele la pierna" enquanto em outras linguas como inglês falam "minha perna doe" (my leg hurts), é assim também em latim?

depois vejo que você usou "pendet", que foi também minha escolha, eu vi no dicionario também o verbo "dependet", é melhor "pendet", né? depois diz que "pendet" rixe ablativo (com ou sem ex), por isso eu escrevi "ex me", gostaria de saber por que é mais correto com "a me", finalmente pra tradução de "só" no dicionário figuram muitas traduções, a primeira que eu vem foi "solum", por isso achei que provavelmente seria a mais correta, tou no certo?

E finalmente me pergunto se esta outra tradução poderia estar bem: *Felicitas mea a me solum pendet *(ainda que acho que não soa muito bem...)

Muito obrigado desde já: Gam


----------



## fdb

The verb _pendeo_ takes _ex, in, ab,_ or_ de_ with the ablative, or the ablative alone, so I think all of the suggested versions sound all right.


----------



## Joca

Gam Elk said:


> Muito obrigado Joca!
> 
> É muito importante para mim achar uma boa tradução, porque um amigo meu quer tatuar no peito a frase "A felicidade só depende de mim" em latim (por este motivo quero estar 100% seguro de que a tradução seja correta), e como eu estudei latim na escola média ele me pediu ajuda, mas eu estudei latim ha 14 anos e traduzíamos sempre textos do latim ao espanhol (ao invês é muito mais difícil!!!) e sempre dos mesmos autores.
> 
> Gostei muito da citação clássica, achei uma excelente ideia, vou falar pra ele, obrigado mesmo.
> 
> Sobre a frase "*Gaudium meum a me solum pendet*": por quê é melhor traduzir *gaudium* e não *felicitas*? qual a diferença? você adicionou o possessivo *meum, *acho que entendi por que, em espanhol é muito frequente dizer "la felicidad" quando estamos falando de "mi felicidad" do mesmo jeito que dizemos "me duele la pierna" enquanto em outras linguas como inglês falam "minha perna doe" (my leg hurts), é assim também em latim?
> 
> depois vejo que você usou "pendet", que foi também minha escolha, eu vi no dicionario também o verbo "dependet", é melhor "pendet", né? depois diz que "pendet" rixe ablativo (com ou sem ex), por isso eu escrevi "ex me", gostaria de saber por que é mais correto com "a me", finalmente pra tradução de "só" no dicionário figuram muitas traduções, a primeira que eu vem foi "solum", por isso achei que provavelmente seria a mais correta, tou no certo?
> 
> E finalmente me pergunto se esta outra tradução poderia estar bem: *Felicitas mea a me solum pendet *(ainda que acho que não soa muito bem...)
> 
> Muito obrigado desde já: Gam


Em primeiro lugar, você escreve muito bem o português (brasileiro). Quanto à diferença entre felicitas e gaudium, penso que a primeira é mais dependente da vontade dos deuses, enquanto que a segunda, que se traduz melhor por alegria, parece ser mais uma questão pessoal.


----------



## Gam Elk

Muito obrigado Joca, o português é uma língua muito rica e linda, a estudo há vários anos.

Nesse caso acho que você deu certo em empregar "gaudium" já que se "felicitas" depende mais dos deuses seria um pouco estranho dizer "Felicitas mea ex me pendet" né? (exceto se o que fala for um deus! rsrs  )

As connotações das palavras também são importantes à hora de traduzir.

PS: ainda tenho muito que melhorar em português!


----------



## popckorn

No me enteré de mucho.
¿Cuál fue la traducción más apropiada?
Y si no es mucho pedir, Gam Elk, ¿Cuáles fueron esas conotaciones de las que hablaste?. 

Saludos!.


----------



## Gam Elk

popckorn said:


> No me enteré de mucho.
> ¿Cuál fue la traducción más apropiada?
> Y si no es mucho pedir, Gam Elk, ¿Cuáles fueron esas conotaciones de las que hablaste?.
> 
> Saludos!.



Hola popckorn!
Por lo que me han dicho entiendo que varias son correctas "*Gaudium meum a me solum pendet" * o bien "*Felicitas mea a me solum pendet", *en ambas delante de me (que va en ablativo) se puede usar la preposición _*ex, in, ab*, o *de, *_o bien no usar preposición.

Saludos!


----------



## popckorn

Gacias Gam, y respecto a Gaudium vs Felicitas, ¿Cuáles fueron las consideraciones?. Te leí usar un ejemplo sobre deus y la diferencia entre ambas en ese contexto. ¿Puedo molestarte con ello?


----------

